# Garden Railroad News Website Now Up!



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

We now have an established Garden Railroad News website where people may download the eNewsletter as well as obtain more information about our initiative. It was designed in and is hosted by SquareSpace and is independent of any single club, reflecting the collaborative multi-club nature of our initiative.

Check us out and enjoy.

Thanks,

Todd


https://grnews.org/


----------



## Stoker (Sep 18, 2016)

Looks down right SPECTACULAR!!!


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Just an update of what's been going on.

As of Sunday, 10/11/20 @ 6:00a.m.

The newsletter has now been viewed over 2,000 times and downloaded over 600 times.

Of the 28 clubs returning their survey, so far, 27 have had a positive response.

We have now received newsletters from 25 different clubs.

The Facebook group, through the website, now has 192 members and over 75 posts.


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

You should be seeing another bump in readership and downloads.

The newsletter (with link) was mentioned in a number of European G-Scale forums and also listed in the blog of a large G-Scale dealer in Berlin a few days ago, on 11 October, 





FGB.Berlin – Blog – Ihr Spur-G Spezialist – Blog







www.fgb.berlin





as well as on the German G-Scale-blog today.





Spur-G-Blog: AKTUELLES über Gartenbahn von LGB, PIKO, Train Line,etc.


Spur-G-Blog – Das Online-Magazin für Gartenbahnen berichtet über Modelleisenbahnen in Spur G bzw. IIm rund um LGB, PIKO, Train Line etc.



www.spur-g-blog.de


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Our 'Regional Coordinators' continue to reach out to clubs. Outdated contact info in a list sourced from Garden Railways is making it hard to reach about a quarter of the 100+ clubs in the US. So, a reminder!

If you are a club member and have NOT heard about GRNews from your club, please send contact info for your club to us at [email protected] so we can update our club database.
Thank you!


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

There is a partial list of clubs here:


G-Scale Trains



Maybe check if all of those are covered.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

The San Diego GRS has a Facebook page: Facebook Groups

I emailed the contact person...

Greg


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

I just received a comment about the Garden Railroad "content" in the Model Railroader November 2020 issue:


> today I got my November issue of Model Railroader by Kalmbach.
> 1. If this wants to be a leading US model railway magazine I am really disappointed.
> 2. There are already quite some blank areas .....
> 3. They don´t even TRY to trick on us garden railroaders:
> ...


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

This has nothing to do with the topic, let's keep on track so we SUPPORT this NEW effort, as opposed to continuing to complain about the demise of GR magazine (old news).

Let's *respect *the group of people trying to make and promote this newsletter effort please by not derailing this thread.

Greg


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

And in the Model Railroader December 2020 issue:
A small review of the Piko Clean Machine Loco
A full page ad for LGB Christmas set & extra cars. 
That's it for Large Scale


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

---


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Greg Elmassian said:


> This has nothing to do with the topic, let's keep on track so we SUPPORT this NEW effort, as opposed to continuing to complain about the demise of GR magazine (old news).
> 
> Let's *respect *the group of people trying to make and promote this newsletter effort please by not derailing this thread.
> 
> Greg


I actually think it does since the only reason for the effort to crate the on-line newsletter is because of the demise of Garden Railways and its replacement via Model Railroader.

But if the mods think it should have it's own thread - fine with me.


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Sorry... I forgot that on this forum one doesn't click on "Quote" if one wants to quote in a reply - most confusing when compared to other forums.

And now I can't figure out how to delete my other post.


----------

